# Weight of coins?



## Clumsy Bob (Jan 4, 2004)

After glancing through a few books, I still cannot find how much coins weigh?
I figure for simplicity reasons all coins, copper, silver, gold and platinum will weigh the same.
But how much is that? How many coins weigh a pound? 10, 50 or 100.

Thanks for any help,

Bob


----------



## Silveras (Jan 4, 2004)

Players Handbook, Equipment Chapter, Wealth and Money Heading (near the beginning), Coins sub-heading. 50 coins weigh 1 pound.


----------



## Coredump (Jan 4, 2004)

Silveras said:
			
		

> Players Handbook, Equipment Chapter, Wealth and Money Heading (near the beginning), Coins sub-heading. 50 coins weigh 1 pound.




Well, that pretty much narrows it down....


----------

